# BellSouth Pro 7 mile GMRS/FRS Radio 2 Pack w/Charger



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

You have mastered the art of being unseen. You move like a zephyr, quiet as a sleeping baby deaf-mute ninja mouse. Your face is smeared with grease paint, your scent obscured with musk you extracted from a mink’s pelvic glands. Do mink have pelvic glands? You better hope so, because you smeared something all over your torso. When necessary, you can be as motionless as a stone, slowing your breath to a point near living death. When you move, you are as fleet as a jungle cat, and your footsteps fall as silently as sunbeams.

So why’s everybody staring at you?

Simple: in the woods, this freaky commando act might be sneaky. At the mall, it’s actually pretty conspicuous.

Like these Bellsouth Pro radios. Sure, their woodland camo housings might go unnoticed in the deer blind, but out on the town, they stick out like a sore thumb. Growing out of your belly.

And what good will the camo do, anyway, when you draw a bead on a prize buck, draw back your bow, and your huntin’ buddy calls from up to seven miles away to ask “KSSHHKK! HEY, YOU GUYS GOT ANY MORE OLD MILWAUKEE? ‘CAUSE WE’RE OUT. KSSHHHHKK!” Likewise their big, bright, easy-to-read, highly visible LCD screens—convenient, but kind of at cross purposes with the camo.

So who are these things for? Easy: survivalists, “Larry the Cable Guy” fans and people like us, who’ve always treasured a dollar saved way more than our public image. They’ve got an impressive range, voice activation, and they’re small and lightweight. So what do you care if some style-slave thinks they’re dumb-looking? Let him say so to your grease-painted face—you know over 40 deadly pressure points on the human body.

Warranty: 1 year

Features:

* Up to Seven Mile Range
* 3 Watt TX Power Output (Hi), 0.5 Watt TX Power Output (Lo)
* 22 Channels
* GMRS & FRS Frequencies
* Channels 1-7 FRS/GMRS
* Channels 8-14 FRS
* Channels 15-22 GMRS
* 38 Privacy Code Option
* VOX (Voice Activated)
* Backlit LCD Display
* Automatic Squelch and Power Save
* Call Alert
* Key Lock
* Full Scan (Channel and Privacy Code)
* Channel Scan
* Channel Monitor
* Roger Beep
* Volume Control
* Fixed Antenna
* Removable Belt Clip
* Rechargeable Battery
* 2 Headsets Included



*Link To Original Article*


----------

